# Need some female training advice



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Girls so im getting a sex change and wanted some advice on how to train when I'm a women.....

JUST JOKING. Actually my mrs has asked me to take her to the gym to tighten things up and to slim her legs down and generally get her in shape. But seeing as my routines have always been with the intention of adding muscle mass and bulking up, could you give me some pointers on a girl beginners routine.

(She is slim and hits the cross trainer at home every night)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Firstly I'd like to congratulate you on having a woman that wants to better herself, I've been trying to get mine to the gym for the same reasons, ie tighten up legs etc but no luck so far.

Secondly I have no advice, but again congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I don't train any different to a man... Just teach her how to train different body parts - why have nice legs when u can be fit all over?


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

squats follwed by lunges followed by squats followed by lunges followed by.....more squats :tongue:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Straight leg deads. Weighted glute bridges. Single leg smiths squat. Box jumps. Waking barbell lunges. All my faves


----------



## boldster (May 5, 2008)

I take the wife she uses between 3-4 times a week she's doing it to loose weight 5 months in now and she lost 2 stone I beast her in there with this routine

Dumbell row

Chest press

Step up with leg raise weighted

Then 10 mins of active recovery on treadmill/crosstrainer or rower

She does the above 3x then

Dumbell deads

Press ups

Squats dumbell

Again 3x with no rest between exercises finished with a little core work


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, no great difference in mens or womens weight training. Split the body groups up, see how many times she wants to go to the gym and go from there. If she really wants to work on her legs more, maybe two leg sessions per week, with upper body inbetween to break it up.

Good leg exercises as already mentioned, lunges work wonders, SLDL's, squats, both done normal and wide stance which can really help develop a nice bum. See what works for her, and the more she gets in things, the more she can find whats best for her.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Just stick her on your routine, seems you have found one that adds little muscle mass and keeps you skinny - you could post it as an e-book "The Never squats skinny jeans girl beginners routine" :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Just stick her on your routine, seems you have found one that adds little muscle mass and keeps you skinny - you could post it as an e-book "The Never squats skinny jeans girl beginners routine" :thumb:


 :lol: you bitch :lol:


----------

